
Over 50% of Firefox users are cheap pricks - nreece
http://www.inquisitr.com/29442/over-50-of-firefox-users-are-cheap-pricks/
======
DanielStraight
That's a pretty stupid conclusion to draw from that data.

~~~
cema
Yeah, I would say the test is silly.

(And I would pay for an add-on if I see that I use it and enjoy it.)

------
onreact-com
That's kind of sad. I'd pay $12+ or more depending on how useful it would be
for a FF extension. Especially in case you'd get some support and regular
upgrades.

12$ is not much for you but for the programmer it can make a stable income
once the add on gets popular.

